# I got my first Elk



## BadCompany (Oct 5, 2011)

This is my first Elk ever and it just so happened to be an LE muzzy bull. I was pretty much on my own until from the day the hunt started until monday when a buddy had the day off and wanted to go. I had seen 4 bulls and 2 cows in 5 days. On monday i went into a new area on a tip and it turned out to be a good tip, by 730 i had 4 different bulls within range and could hear at least 3 more bulls. This bull i shot was the fifth bull we saw. I called him in with a hoochie mama and put a short stalk on him. I shot him at 15 yards and he was DRT.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats. 8)


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

YA HOOOO! Good on you! Congrats!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Tasty. Very nice work!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats.Good looking bull.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

GREAT bull! Thanks for sharing the hunt with us.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Great job! Being successful is addicting to say the least.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Congrats on a great first bull.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

cool


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

The first one always taste the sweetest. Congratulations!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

outstanding, what unit if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Way to get it done. Now your spoiled


----------



## BadCompany (Oct 5, 2011)

thanks for all the congrats. USMARINE, this bull came off the central mountains/nebo unit. i drew this tag with only 4 points. i had been told of bigger bulls in the area but this guy was good enough for me.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Sick!


----------



## Fritz (Mar 1, 2011)

Nice! I love the length, it has character.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Thats a great bull man, congrats again!


----------

